# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  افتراضي للكبار و للصغار -- و لكل الأعمار -- تعلم الأنجليزية بدون ملل مع AbIdO.

## الوسادة

هل مللت مثلى من هذا الكم الضخم من البرامج الكاملة - - الكبيرة الحجم و الصغيرة -- كورسات لا حصر لها -- هذا من جامعة أكسفورد و الآخر من المعهد البريطانى -- هذا بلكنة أنجليزية و غيره بلكنة أمريكية -- هذا ملف بوربوينت و الكثير ملفات PDF -- و -- و -- 
الآن -- و الآن فقط إذا كنت فعلا قد مللت من كل هذا -- و تحب أن تبدأ شئ جديد -- أعدك أنك لن تشعر بالملل بعد الآن -- مع ماذا ؟ -- مجموعة -- لا و الله إنها مجموعات و مجموعات من الفلاشات الجميلة و الرائعة -- قصص -- أغانى -- ألعاب -- قواعد ( Grammar ) -- تمارين ( ***rcis ) -- و غير ذلك الكثير -- كلها ملفات صغيرة الحجم -- جرب أن تبدأ بها الآن و أعدك أنك لن تندم على تحميلها و تجربتها -- فقط أريد أن أشعر إنك معى -- تتابع ماأرفعه منها أولا بأول -- فلنبدأ -- 
و قد أخترت للبداية الملف التالى و هو عبارة عن قصة فانوس شهر رمضان -- فلنبدأ 





http://www.4shared.com/file/12528824...ern_story.html

يمكنك تشغيل الفلاشات التى ستحملها ببرنامج Adobe® Flash Player

وهو برنامج PORTABLE أى لا يحتاج الى تنصيب على الجهاز



http://www.4shared.com/file/13500179...2_____swf.html

الموضوع منقول للفائدة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله كتر الله خيرك يسلموو  :Bl (33):

----------


## alaa hamad

thanx  :Icon2:

----------


## alaa hamad

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot

----------

